# extreme archery in york, pa



## ross600 (Mar 10, 2008)

Has anyone shot the new indoor 3-d range in york, pa called extreme archery? I have shot there 3-4 times now and i think its quite nice to be able to shoot indoors on those crappy days.


----------



## rabid (Nov 26, 2008)

I found this place on accident test driving a new truck. This place looks pretty nice. I have never shot 3-d, but I would be willing to give it a shot.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

I'll have to check it out. Thanks for the info. Is it 30 targets?


----------



## rabid (Nov 26, 2008)

I honestly don't know. There were quite a few of them out there though.


----------



## Adair (Mar 12, 2005)

Any information on the hours that they are open or the cost to shoot?


----------



## rabid (Nov 26, 2008)

I think they are open till 9pm Mon-Sat and the cost is $10 for the whole day.


----------



## shott8283 (Sep 20, 2007)

they have a website? i googled and nothing came up


atleast a business name? 

im about 4 hours drive away.. would be cool to come check out on a long weekend when the weather turns cruddy


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Here's one check it out. www.foxproarchery.com


----------



## shott8283 (Sep 20, 2007)

thats cool .. ill have to plan a short trip down sometime!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

shott8283 said:


> thats cool .. ill have to plan a short trip down sometime!


Our schedule will be on the site soon. Here's a rundown of it.
Here are the dates. All Fridays are 6 to 10 and all Sundays are 12 to 5 



Jan 8th - 1st Friday (6 to 10 pm)

Jan 10th - 1st Sunday ( 12 to 5 pm)

Jan 30th, 31st – Foxpro Archery’s Pennsylvania Indoor Triple Crown 1st leg (Line times are 10am and 2pm) 

Feb 20th, 21st – 2010 IBO World Qualifier (Line times are 10am and 2pm)

Feb 27th, 28th – Foxpro Archery’s Pennsylvania Indoor Triple Crown 2nd leg (Line times are 10am and 2pm)

March 6th, 7th – 2010 Pennsylvania Indoor IBO State Championships (Line times are 10am and 2pm)

March 27th, 28th – Foxpro Archery’s Pennsylvania Indoor Triple Crown 3rd leg (Line times are 10am and 2pm) 

Sunday April 11th – Customer Appreciation Shoot and Foxpro Archery’s Eagle Eye Shootout. Hamburgers, Hot dogs and drinks will be provided. Doors open at 10am. Eagle Eye Shootout at 2pm.


----------



## bowtechninja (Dec 8, 2011)

I realize that this is like 3 years late...but I have been shooting at Extreme for about 1 year now and absolutely love their set ups. This is my first year shooting their league and have had fun interesting shoots each week. Every Monday, they close the shop and set up a new course with challenging shots so each week is different. They just recently aquired a new Carp target which is quite a challenge at 25 yds. They have 24 shooting spots at usually 24 different targets...some weeks they are repairing some of the targets and you shoot two targets twice from different locations. They have 12 floor level shots and twelve elevated shots from a platform about 10-12 feet off the ground. Targets range from deer, elk, bears, boars, turkeys, javelina, jackrabbits, coyotes, jaguars and carp. They also have fake Christmas trees and branches throughtout the course to make it just a bit more realistic. Usually target distance will range from 8 yds-28yds (corner to corner of the warehouse). The cost is $10 to shoot the course, and $8 for a secound round if interested. I also believe it is $8 for youth, maybe less. The staff is also very friendly, Nate, the owner is very knowledgeable and willing to spend time with you to get whatever you are looking for. Bill, who is Nate's father, is also very nice as well. Usually, one or the other is there. They are a Bowtech and Athens dealer but they also have a variety used bows. They also have a wide range of accessories and other archery products. They have a full bow maintence shop if you need restringing or any other services. They also have a "Poker/Ping Pong Ball" fun shoot night every friday night. I am also including the website if any of you are interested. http://xtremearchery.net/ If there are any other questions, I will do my best to answer them. Shoot'em straight!


----------



## Sweaver (Mar 12, 2011)

I shot the course this summer while in York for business and thought it was really cool. There aren't many cool 3D ranges like that near Toledo Ohio. 


Hoyt CRX 35


----------



## bowtechninja (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey Sweaver if you are ever back in York for Business and want to shoot the course again and want to competition to shoot with shoot me a message! Or if anyone for that matter is interested in at Xtreme Archery in York, Pa and are looking for a partner to shoot with, drop me a message. Its kind of boring shooting by yourself and I am always looking for other people to shoot with.


----------



## Sweaver (Mar 12, 2011)

Will do Ninja. I've included a couple of pics, and trust me the photos do not serve all the justice for the coarse. 


Hoyt CRX 35


----------



## bowtechninja (Dec 8, 2011)

Just shot the course tonight for league and it did not disappoint!! Targets 23 and 24 (the last two), elevated shots, #23 elk at 28 yards and #24 a Carp at 26 yards with the 8 ring only about the size of a soda can ring, 12 ring is the size of a nickle.....thats right, drilled it baby!! 10 points on the Elk and 12 on the carp, not sure how the heck I missed the huge 12 ring on the elk and nailed the 12 on the carp!! Oh well, still fun as hell!! :RockOn:


----------

